# Dextrose in Fruits



## cjrmack (Sep 15, 2003)

What fruits contain the most dextrose?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Bro I believe grapes would fall in that category.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

Actually fruits are fructose.  I think only grape juice may contain dextrose but I'm not 100% positive.  I do know that fruit is fructose though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yea grape juice does have dextrose.  Also gatorade powder has it. Hell you can get it from Gatorade itself.


----------



## cjrmack (Sep 15, 2003)

so would 100 % grape juice be good for an insulin spike in a post workout whey shake?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Skib (Sep 16, 2003)

what's dextrose? and what's the purpose of an "insulin spike"?


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> what's dextrose? and what's the purpose of an "insulin spike"?




Dextrose is a simple sugar.

The purpose of an insulin spike after training (the only time you really want one) has a few benefits:

1. Helps drive nutrients (carbs, protein, creatine, glutamine) into the muscle exactly when you need it (post workout)

2. Stops cortisol which is a catabolic hormone which is produced as a result of training.

3. Helps jumpstart the recovery process and refill glycogen stores.

The great thing about it is that the simple carbs at this time DO NOT get stored as bodyfat furthermore it does not interfere with lypolysis.

I used to stay far away from sugar as I feared it but it can be a powerful weapon in the fight for muscle growth and fat loss when used intelligently.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2003)

> The great thing about it is that the simple carbs at this time DO NOT get stored as bodyfat furthermore it does not interfere with lypolysis.


Here we go again.  

If cutting your are best not to use and insulin spike due to the possibility of fat storage AND is stop fat burning.  If you spill over YOU WILL store it as bodyfat.  While cutting, I highly recommend skipping the spike and sticking with oats after your workout.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Here we go again.
> 
> If cutting your are best not to use and insulin spike due to the possibility of fat storage AND is stop fat burning.  If you spill over YOU WILL store it as bodyfat.  While cutting, I highly recommend skipping the spike and sticking with oats after your workout.




There is no chance of the carbs being stored as fat or stopping fat burning when they are taken in after a training session. Even during a cutting cycle, many bodybuilders use the post training insulin spike all the way up until a competition and they get down to 5% bodyfat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 16, 2003)

Its true.  Although I have not been doing it lately.


----------



## Skib (Sep 16, 2003)

what are good ways to achieve this insulin spike and in what time range must it be used post work out?

i just finished training an hour and a half ago and had a glass of cranberry juice with my eggs... is the juice a good way to spike my insulin levels? i remember reading in another thread about somebody who has a glass of grape juice after training to spike insulin levels...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 16, 2003)

Grape juice is better.  You should have it withn 45 min.  Preferably a.s.a.p.  If The juice has glucose its the same as dextrose.  But you should be having a shake instead of the eggs.  You need fast digesting protein after your workout.


----------



## Skib (Sep 17, 2003)

cool

i hardly ever have eggs post-work out

i just happened to have some last night cause i had a shake for breakfast... but usually it's the other way around... eggs for breakfast, shake post-work out


----------

